
Dolphins Using Sea Sponges as Tools (2014) - Tomte
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/04/these-genius-dolphins-are-using-sea-sponges-as-tools/361168/?single_page=true
======
antome
While on the topic of cetacean intelligence, the long-finned pilot whale was
recently discovered to have more cerebral cortex neurons than even humans
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animals_by_number_of_n...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animals_by_number_of_neurons#Cerebral_cortex)
.

I think more study of cetacean intelligence could lead to some really
fascinating prospects for the future.

------
colanderman
Not just as tools, they use sponges almost exactly like how we use shoes,
hats, or gloves (as protection). I'd go as far to say this is dolphin
_clothing_.

------
JumpCrisscross
> _The findings...offer the first direct evidence that dolphins ' use of tools
> can help them to exploit new food environments in their ecosystems. Which
> would be a form of environmental engineering._

Does the nutcracker qualify as a feat of environmental engineering?

------
bootload
_" On the other hand, though, sponging suggests a level of cognitive
sophistication that we'd previously reserved only for ourselves and our
closest cousins."_

There's a certain arrogance to this. Only this week I watched a small bird
throwing snails onto the ground to break and eat them. Why it was throwing was
puzzling, as Black birds have sharp pointed beaks and could easily peck at the
shell.

~~~
deepnet
You only get 1 beak, best to let the ground do the work.

I, too, have a blackbird visitor, that does this, it has a favourite stone
anvil which is just right to break the snail shells integrity - so it is a
tool user.

~~~
bootload
_" You only get 1 beak, best to let the ground do the work."_

Great observation. This must be a cheap adaption, same technique, different
continent.

I've seen Crows do similar things. Magpies and Kookaburras also use branches
to kill what they catch. Instinctively they smash what they have in their beak
on a branch. Have yet to see one use a stick though.

------
necessity
Stop them before it's too late!

